# CAN ANYONE RECOMMEND GOOD ESTATE AGENTS IN THE ORIHUELA COSTA REGION? Sales / rentals



## frostydog (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi have posted another post a few days ago about house exchanging ...our lovely villa is just on the market but with only one agent at La Zenia does anyone have any good recommendations of agents in the Cabo Roig, Campoamor, Villa Martin areas?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Frosty,

I have an idea, why not advertise on the Internet !

Idealista
Fotocasa

Many wanna be expats will look on the Internet for a property and the chances of them popping into the 1 sole Agent that is advertising your property would seem rather slim.

Just an opinion of course.

Regards, Dave


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

frostydog said:


> Hi have posted another post a few days ago about house exchanging ...our lovely villa is just on the market but with only one agent at La Zenia does anyone have any good recommendations of agents in the Cabo Roig, Campoamor, Villa Martin areas?


If you're in Spain at present, pop along to Villamartin Plaza. Or, try easybuy (they have an office in Los Dolces CC), you won't be hit with huge commissions (Property Guardamar costa blanca Spain english estate agents searchable site) or try Home Espana at Cabo Roig (office on the roundabout next to Sunrise restaurant and just before the Cabo Roig Strip)

As for Campoamor (where we live), there really isn't much in the way of estate agents, it's more residential with many bars/cafes/restaurants. However, I'm back in Campoamor in 3 weeks time, I'll check out the new La Fuente CC between Campoamor and Las Ramblas to see if any new agents have opened.

HTH


----------



## W1lk1 (Sep 3, 2008)

frostydog said:


> Hi have posted another post a few days ago about house exchanging ...our lovely villa is just on the market but with only one agent at La Zenia does anyone have any good recommendations of agents in the Cabo Roig, Campoamor, Villa Martin areas?


Try these guys, Live Med Coast S.l. 
They have property all round that area on their website.

I am currently in the UK but am looking to move to Murcia soon and i have met these agents on my last viewing trip. They are really friendly and i am sure they will be happy to help you.

Good luck


----------

